# I came so close to buying this one ebay...at least the seller was honest..



## bobcycles (Jan 2, 2023)

SOOO close to hitting the buy it now but thankfully the seller was honest and mentioned
that it had a twisted gold wheel and front _fernder_.
No way could I have ridden that one.
Not really sure what a fernder is anyways....🤒

https://www.ebay.com/itm/195492134493?campid=5335809022


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 2, 2023)

Ohhhh you got me I can't unsee that!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2023)

About lost breakfast-please don't do that to me again Bob!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 3, 2023)

Rumor has it that Liberace used to ride that onto the stage in 1970!

That user should change his handle to "Cycles & Nightmares".


----------



## phantom (Jan 3, 2023)

Don't know how much he is actually selling but has about $140K of inventory on just page one. Anyone, no matter how much they are selling, that has 30 negatives in 12 months is trouble.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2023)

I bet you couldn’t build that bike, for $9,500
But the more pertinent question is, 
Why would you want to? 🤣
Just kidding!
I’m sure to some folks, all that twisted glitter is the sh’+.
Different strokes for different folks I guess.
The guy did a nice job.
I’ll give him that.
Pimp my Ride!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 3, 2023)

we see a lot of that nonsense here in California. I don't know about the rest of the country.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 3, 2023)

A fernder is what you put on a kar.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 3, 2023)

Is that a CWC cathedral stem ?


----------



## dasberger (Jan 3, 2023)

Something about that seat rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 4, 2023)

Preparation H comes to mind


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 7, 2023)

Awwww...what a shame and the bike is 'so you'.....don't worry there will always be more for sale!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 7, 2023)

All that custom work for a girls bike, what a waste. Well it was all ways a waste but even more so on a girls bike.


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 7, 2023)

bobcycles said:


> SOOO close to hitting the buy it now but thankfully the seller was honest and mentioned
> that it had a twisted gold wheel and front _fernder_.
> No way could I have ridden that one.
> Not really sure what a fernder is anyways....🤒
> ...







Bob, you are too tall to ride that bike.
That's a "hidden, not ridden!"


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 7, 2023)

First there was the cheese grater rack, now there's the meat grater seat....


----------



## Nashman (Jan 7, 2023)

Brings a song to mind.






						corey hart sunglasses at night video - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------

